# Spring vs EJB



## Êlch1983 (29. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verstehe den Unterschied zwischen Spring und EJB nicht? Außerdem weiß nicht wann das eine besser sein soll und was das andere? Welche Kriterien gibt es dass man weiß wann EJB und wann doch lieber Spring? Oder beide gemeinsam?


----------



## y0dA (29. Okt 2010)

u.a.:
EJB = benötigen einen Application Server; eine EJB Bean kann auf dem Application Server auch von anderen Applikation verwendet werden, sprich so eine Bean steht - sofern es der Schnittstelle @Remote entspricht- dem kompletten Server zur Verfügung; EJB ist ein Standard; EJB  sind prinzipielle mehr die "schwergewichtige" Geschichte (Stateful Beans).

Spring = benötigt nur einen Servlet Container; kupfert eigentlich den EJB Standard ab (oder wars umgekehrt )


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2010)

Hi y0dA,

nicht übel nehmen, aber dass stimmt so nicht (mehr) 

EJBs brauchen nicht unbedingt mehr einen richtigen AppServer (siehe OpenEJB) und Spring hat noch nie einen  Servlet Container gebraucht 

@Êlch1983
Man nimmt das was besser passt.
Was suchst/brauchst du denn?


----------



## y0dA (29. Okt 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hi y0dA,
> 
> nicht übel nehmen, aber dass stimmt so nicht (mehr)
> 
> ...



Kein Ding 
Wollte nur unbedingt auch "Servlet Container" schreiben nachdem ich "Application Server" erwähnt hatte..
OpenEJB ist mir neu mal gucken.

Danke für die Berichtigung!


----------



## Elch1983 (30. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten. 
Ich suche eigentlich nichts spezielles. Ich würde nur gern die Sachlage verstehen, dass ich mitreden kann. Aber wie gesagt ich versteh die Gemeinsamkeiten und die Unterschiede nicht? Und für welches Einsatzgebiet die jeweiligen Technologien besser sind. Wenn du sagst man nimmt DAS was besser passt? Muss es vielleicht doch irgendwelche Beispiele dafür geben.


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2010)

> Ich würde nur gern die Sachlage verstehen, dass ich mitreden kann. Aber wie gesagt ich versteh die Gemeinsamkeiten und die Unterschiede nicht?


Lerne beides, wende es an, nur dann weisst du auch wovon du redest.

Ansosnten kannst du ja Googeln und das übliche FUD wiederholen, wenn es nur um das mitreden geht.


----------



## Elch1983 (31. Okt 2010)

Also als Gemeinsamkeit würde ich sagen dass beide DI Framworks sind die Abhänigkeiten durch XMl Dateien konfigurieren


----------

